# Steeple cab kit



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan of G.A.L. (thegalline.com) sent me this photo of his latest project:


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! I'm interested to see that news broken here ... though I guess with the blog gone it makes sense. 

In any case, mine arrived just a few days ago, and I can't wait to get started. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone wanting to know a little more: http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?pid=137766#p137766 

(Forgive my not retyping the whole thing here.)


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

How much did the kit cost?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

How much did the kit cost? 

See http://www.thegalline.com/steeplecabfreightmotorp31.html


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Pete ,said on site 265 for kit and acc. kit 26 more. May be able to build one 
from scratch a little cheaper. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

May be able to build one from scratch a little cheaper. 

No doubt - you can always substitute your time for someone else's kit. Best of luck with the rivets though!


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some updated pictures.

Alan


----------

